# Personal retirement bond or not



## Muffinb (5 Nov 2010)

Hi 
I had a pension in a job i had a few years ago, the pension fund was closed and the money was put into a unit linked personal retirement bond. I am late thirties and have a different job with a pension scheme for the last 5 years. I finally got a statement and the bond is loosing money, should I take the money out off this bond and put it somewhere else like the goverment saving scheme and do I loose 25% of the value if I remove it. Or can I move it to my new company pension scheme.
Any advise gratefully received.


----------



## ajapale (5 Nov 2010)




----------



## Parkview (4 Jan 2011)

Hi
The personal bond is "locked in" until such times as you retire and access it. The value will probably rise again and will only effect you if are retiring tomorrow.


----------



## boaber (4 Jan 2011)

Muffinb said:


> should I take the money out off this bond and put it somewhere else like the goverment saving scheme


can't do this



> and do I loose 25% of the value if I remove it.


 where did you hear that?



> Or can I move it to my new company pension scheme.


 Yes, as long as it's not a PRSA scheme.

You now have direct control over the investment choices within the bond (subject to the funds available from the provider of course).

Seek independent financial advice before making any decisions


----------

